# Passing up your dreams.



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Argggg!!! 
Don't you just hate those moments when you have to pass up a chance of a lifetime? 
I found the horse of my dreams and I can't buy him!!! 
Drives me nuts . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Right now you think you're passing up your dreams, but there is a reason for you not to have everything you feel are your dreams. There is a bigger plan, a bigger reason. I've felt that way many times, in the end and as time goes by you forget about that and your dreams change. You feel just aweful because you think that opportunity will never come around again or this is the only chance you'll have. It's not. Don't let those kind of things get to you.....if it's meant to be that "dream" horse will come your way.... :horse:....and it may not be the horse you thought it would be.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

when one doors closes, another opens, but usually we do not look for the other door.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

No, we look for a wall to bang our heads on . . .lol


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

"the Good Lord has a reason for everything"

"when God closes a door he opens a window somewhere"

i'm trying to live by those lately
not an easy task
sorry for your heart ache


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I understand what you are getting at. I really want to get a horse and there was one that was for sale that I really liked and it sold.  But, oh well!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

_eyes narrowing slyly._ You can come and buy mine.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeeeeeaaaaahhhh- Mine too!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, tell us about the horse and why you think it's THE horse of your dreams?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am as people know an arab fanatic. So this horse has like national champions all over his pedigree, and he is just dropdead gorgeous as a greying yearling--- even my non-horsey mom's breath was taken away. She actually wanted him too!!!He has the long slinky neck, big brown eyes and ears that nearly meet in the middle . . .dishy head, beautiful profile . .. just arab all the way . . . You can see a pix of him at Rockinheart.com. His name is Infinite Good, he's on the sale's page. And if we wouldn't be in the middle of moving, I would definitely buy him. She says he might be around for a couple of years so I may still have a chance next year . . . .


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I found one that's named H.S. Infinite, a beautiful grey. But, I don't see one for sale (probably the wrong site)? Oh well, I'm with you on the Arab thing. Years ago, I had a beautiful bay mare, tall for an Arab at 15.5 hands, but only about 1000lbs. We did competitive trail riding. She could go FOREVER! I loved that horse. She was the "horse of a lifetime" I could never imagine having that kind of bond with a horse ever again.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Infinite is the sire to Infinite Good---- and Infinite Good is almost identical to his sire. Love him!!! Arabs all the way!!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Training and raising a baby may sound like a dream come true until you actually have to do it. It is a lot of work. And I agree often the "perfect opportunity" turns out to be not so perfect after you get it. I do hope you get your dream horse one day, but don't be surprised if it is not the horse you think it will be.

I have to admit I love to go "window shopping" on the internet for horses.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I raised a wild horse and am going to have a foal in 09. In all I've had 2 horses . . . I work parelli with all my animals, and have had horses since I was nine. (not bragging) people say I'm the best horse wrangler around . . .But I don't pride myself, cause horses' are really quick about stepping on THAT. 
You are absolutely correct about raising colts. I think i aged 5 years while training my wild mare. . . I think I would love to adopt a mustang after we move and get settled.


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

Ya know.. when you get to be my age lol that happens sometimes. 

I had wanted to go to college- it's a long and stupid story, but eventually I realized it was not meant to be as a young person. I traded that for a poorer lifestyle surrounded by my kids and my loving dh. It stinks- I'd be lying if I said it still doesn't sting a bit. But hopefully I'll get there someday. And really, I think I got the better end of the bargain.  I'd make the same choices all over again, no regrets.

As for animals.. well. Here's the thing- sometimes they break your heart. Before I got the girls I have now I went to a local goat show. I absolutely fell in love with a bore kid. She was SO ADORABLE. When I would go up to her pen, she would back away, but as soon as I turned my head she would sneak up close. We probably played that game for 15mins. I wanted so very much to bring her home. She wasn't the cutest one there, but for whatever reason I fell in love with her. Cash in pocket, I was ready. Since this show was also a sale, it wasn't out of the question. But as I went looking for the people to talk to about her, I saw a sign.. the sales had all been the day before, auction style. It wasn't meant to be. I visited her one last time and went sadly home. I spent the next 2 days feeling awful, thinking she was someone's supper.. until I looked up the show and realized these guys were sold as breeding stock.

Now- I know a lot more than I did then. She had a runny nose that day at the show. Who knows what else might have been wrong (maybe nothing but..). I wish I had been able to bring her home, but it would have been an awful start to my goat career if she had gotten here, spread disease into my soil, then died.

:hug: I understand. It hurts regardless.

Meghan


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes what you don't dream is better too- heck a lot of the times.
The best horse I every owned died during a haul across country- I had sold my trailer to have a professional haul him but they didn't take such good care of him after all.
He was a very athletic 4 year old anglo-arab with a great personality and I was heartsick.
I tried to buy another horse but didn't have the will to do it right then.
A friend heard of a cheap horse for sale at the local fair- to please her I went to look at him. I twas dark when I went. They took this giant 2 1/2 year old warmblood out- he was so thin you could slide you hand between his ribs. Well he was cheap .... and pretty dang ugly - he stank from not being cleaned. I didn't really want him but I thought I would get him, feed him up then sell him- I knew those people were going to kill him by neglect.
When I went the next morning to see him in the light (I didn't even know what color he was,) he stuck his head over the half door to say hello and his head filled up the whole opening- it was humongous. And he was still pretty ugly. And big -16-3. People came over to tell me his sad story of neglect and abuse and told me they were glad I had bought him- and please keep him away from their horses in case he had something contagious.
I would have never bought this ugly horse horse if I hadn't felt sorry for him.
Bottom line was I did feed him up, didn't sell him and rode him for the next 10 years. He never was pretty and never reliably sound. But I have never had a horse whose personality suited me better. He would jump anything I put in front of him,he was always doing funnythings, he had a sense of humor and he always took care to avoid hurting me and, when we trail rode, I could go through anything with him- I just put my head down beside his neck and he would plow through the thickest brush. 
What I'm saying is that "you may not get what you want but sometimes, you may get what you need." My dreams are sometimes really other people's ideas and I was lucky that fate stuck me with Phinny.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm in a state of shock right now . . . 
you know the dream horse I was talking about?
my dad is interested in getting him . . . .
:leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, if you can get a man interested in something, you'll probably get it! Good luck!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> You know, if you can get a man interested in something, you'll probably get it! Good luck!


 :slapfloor: so SO true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

